# Help Me Identify This Projector/Camera Lens



## jack whatley (Feb 11, 2015)

Hey everyone I came across this lens and I'm not sure If It's a camera lens or a projector lens or even how old It Is. If you could help me with a rough price year or manufacture Pictures Below.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 11, 2015)

Looks like a cine lens made by Kowa to me, but I am NOT an expert in these matters.  Unfortunately I can't find anything on that model number and there appear to be no other useful markings.  Based on the size, I would guess it to be from something like a 35mm cine camera.


----------



## AKUK (Feb 11, 2015)

Without any more marking on the lens, it's going to be difficult to ID. 

I would be surprised if it was a Kowa one though. This lens does look very similar to the Kowa Prominar lenses in its shape and design but, the font used doesn't resemble the one Kowa did. It would also have had "Prominar" next to "Anamorphic" written on the barrel. It's absent in the photograph, despite the paint still being present. The same is true of the Kowa logo. I would expect that to be on that section of the lens that the black paint is still present. I could be completely wrong but, just going off of other Kowa lenses I have seen, logic would dictate otherwise.


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 11, 2015)

I think it is a theatre projector lens.


----------



## compur (Feb 11, 2015)

It's what it says it is -- a Vidoscope anamorphic lens. A projector lens for wide screen format.


----------



## desertrattm2r12 (Dec 25, 2015)

Some of these lenses in better shape are selling for a few hundred dollars on EB. Worth looking into.


----------

